# Inner Join mit 4 Tabellen



## Gudy (7. Oktober 2004)

HI,
ich möchte gern 4 Tabellen mit einer SELECT abfragen. 3 Tabellen habe ich jetzt nach langem testen und Forum lesen hinbekommen. Nur die 4 will nicht klappen.

*So habe ich es mit 2 Tabellen gemacht und das ging auch*

SELECT
	tbl_apothekenvertreter.idakdnr,tbl_apothekenvertreter.maid,
	tbl_prodliste.*,					tbl_apotheken.idakdnr,tbl_apotheken.akdnr,tbl_apotheken.apotheke					
FROM
	(tbl_apotheken INNER JOIN tbl_prodliste ON tbl_apotheken.idakdnr = tbl_prodliste.idakdnr) INNER JOIN tbl_apothekenvertreter ON tbl_apothekenvertreter.idakdnr = tbl_prodliste.idakdnr";

*und das ist mein Ansatz für 4 Tabellen, geht leider noch nicht*

SELECT 
					tbl_apothekenvertreter.idakdnr,tbl_apothekenvertreter.maid,
	tbl_prodliste.*,
	tbl_4.*,
	tbl_apotheken.idakdnr,tbl_apotheken.akdnr,tbl_apotheken.apotheke	
FROM
	 (tbl_apotheken INNER JOIN tbl_prodliste ON tbl_apotheken.idakdnr = tbl_prodliste.idakdnr) INNER JOIN (tbl_apothekenvertreter ON tbl_apothekenvertreter.idakdnr = tbl_prodliste.idakdnr) INNER JOIN (tbl_4 ON tbl_4.idakdnr = tbl_prodliste.idakdnr)";


----------



## Patrick Kamin (7. Oktober 2004)

```
SELECT *
FROM Tabelle1 t1, Tabelle t2, Tabelle t3, Tabelle t4
WHERE (t1.Id = t2.Id) and (t2.ID = t3.Id) and (t3.Id = t4.Id)
```


----------



## Gudy (7. Oktober 2004)

mhh habe es jez noch nicht versucht, finde aber das es komsich aussieht, da sind ja keine inner join drin.....


----------



## Schaelle (17. Dezember 2004)

Wen auch etwas spät:
Inner Join ist doch dazu da, wen man z.B. eine Tabelle mit Käufern hat, in der in einer Spalte die ID der Ware steht; und in einer andere Tabelle nochmals die ID (die gleiche), allerdings das in der noch der Name steht --> so das man nur ein Query laufen hat.
Hätst du glaube ich dazu sagen sollen; da wird dir sicherlich besser geholfen.


----------

